# Tried to buy new Gun Today. Sold Out



## Zarn (Jan 16, 2009)

For the first time in a few years I went to purchase a new gun today. After finding out that most Tactical shotguns were sold out and nowhere to be found because of the high demand due to lawmakers enforcing a possible future ban on them. It made me sit and wonder is it the Gun or the Lawmakers to blame for what our society has become.

It seems our lawmakers waste our money , countless hours , days and years on laws that do not seem to work. Example the tri state area I live in very rarely had a murder now it seems everyday someone is losing their life to thugs that should not be on the street. Why dont the lawmakers look at the people committing these crimes. And enforce fast judgement and strict penaltys against these criminals. Do not abolish the Death Penalty make it stand for criminals that commit murders and child rapist. Maybe then they would think twice about committing the crime. But our lawmakers and liberal judges want to give them 3 hot's and a cot and let them start their gangs in prison and lift weights all day to become stronger. All on Hard Working Taxpayer's dollars.

It seems to me our lawmakers have failed us.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, if the country did a lot of what you just suggested, we would be no better than....


Iran
The Taliban
Nazi Germany
China
North Korea
Cuba
Al-Qaida

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Deere Guy (Jan 12, 2009)

Soujyu said:


> Well, if the country did a lot of what you just suggested, we would be no better than....
> 
> 
> Iran
> ...


Sorry, you must be confused. He said punish murderers and child rapists quickly and swiftly, not homosexuals or people who have sex out of wedlock.:wink:


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Deere Guy said:


> Sorry, you must be confused. He said punish murderers and child rapists quickly and swiftly, not homosexuals or people who have sex out of wedlock.:wink:


Nope, I'm not confused at all. We're not barbarians. You ever wondered why our troops' hands appear to be tied behind their back?


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Go to gun broker if you can't find what you are looking for. Thats where I go.


----------



## ccooper (Aug 6, 2006)

Soujyu said:


> Nope, I'm not confused at all. We're not barbarians. You ever wondered why our troops' hands appear to be tied behind their back?


Let just say it was your mother or your daughter that was raped, beaten and killed by some sicko that was just let out of jail by some panty waist liberial judge. I bet it would'nt take long for you to become a barbarian.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

ccooper said:


> Let just say it was your mother or your daughter that was raped, beaten and killed by some sicko that was just let out of jail by some panty waist liberial judge. I bet it would'nt take long for you to become a barbarian.


And the minute I do become a barbarian, I'll end up getting thrown into jail by the same panty waist liberal judge for several consecutive life sentences or get thrown onto the gurney for lethal injection.

An "eye for an eye" doesn't sit well with judges these days. As much as the situation would supposedly merit violence, the justice system here doesn't see it that way. If what you just described happens, it happens for a reason beyond what we mortals can imagine. I'll leave the judgment of the sicko to higher authority.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

With the crime rate what it is, across the US, our current system is definitely working.....yeah-not so much.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Rudy Giuliani didn't do too bad a job when he was Mayor of New York. When he took office NYC was a cesspool of drugs and violence but he turned it into a family friendly kind of place. Sure he stepped on a few toes and violated some peoples civil rights but he got rid of the drug dealers and panhandlers and gangs.


----------



## Deere Guy (Jan 12, 2009)

Soujyu said:


> Nope, I'm not confused at all. We're not barbarians. You ever wondered why our troops' hands appear to be tied behind their back?



Alright, Lemmeessplainsomethin' to you. For you to "confuse" the United States, which may exercise the law and execute those found guilty of hanus and inhumane crimes by a jury of their peers, with a country like Iran, which hangs homosexuals and infidels in the streets without trial, is rediculus. As for the rest of the countries on the list, try visiting www.cnn.com You might find some interesting facts about the differences between the grand ol' USA and the countries you try to compare us to. Or did you mean something else?

And by the way, any "human" who could do the hanus things to an innocent child like Carlie Brusha is not a "human" in my book. Anything the law does to those people is far short of the true barbarism you are refering to. Those are "animals" and deserve to be treated as such.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

Zarn said:


> For the first time in a few years I went to purchase a new gun today. After finding out that most Tactical shotguns were sold out and nowhere to be found because of the high demand due to lawmakers enforcing a possible future ban on them. It made me sit and wonder is it the Gun or the Lawmakers to blame for what our society has become.
> 
> It seems our lawmakers waste our money , countless hours , days and years on laws that do not seem to work. Example the tri state area I live in very rarely had a murder now it seems everyday someone is losing their life to thugs that should not be on the street. Why dont the lawmakers look at the people committing these crimes. And enforce fast judgement and strict penaltys against these criminals. Do not abolish the Death Penalty make it stand for criminals that commit murders and child rapist. Maybe then they would think twice about committing the crime. But our lawmakers and liberal judges want to give them 3 hot's and a cot and let them start their gangs in prison and lift weights all day to become stronger. All on Hard Working Taxpayer's dollars.
> 
> It seems to me our lawmakers have failed us.


That is the truth! If a criminal got his life taken away for taking someone elses maybe they would think twice before they pulled the trigger. What about the person that was killed, ehat about their rights, they more then likely didn't have a choice. The SOB that shot them made the choice when he/she decided to take their lives, don't do the crime if you can't do the time. And maybe if more RESPONSIBLE citizens had the means and the rights to protect their family and property without being tried as a criminal then the wanna be thugs would think twice before they threatened their lives or property. I think they should clean out death row, let sparky sing until it sings no more. All these criminals are doing is eating three square meals a day, not working, while I bust my butt with three jobs to pay for them. Bring back chain gangs and cut out all the comforts of being in prison. Sex offenders, especially on minors, should be rid of there manlihood, and have "PREDATOR" tatooed across their forehead at the least. Know some poor child has to live the rest of their life carrying this burden.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Deere Guy said:


> Alright, Lemmeessplainsomethin' to you. For you to "confuse" the United States, which may exercise the law and execute those found guilty of hanus and inhumane crimes by a jury of their peers, with a country like Iran, which hangs homosexuals and infidels in the streets without trial, is rediculus. As for the rest of the countries on the list, try visiting www.cnn.com You might find some interesting facts about the differences between the grand ol' USA and the countries you try to compare us to. Or did you mean something else?
> 
> And by the way, any "human" who could do the hanus things to an innocent child like Carlie Brusha is not a "human" in my book. Anything the law does to those people is far short of the true barbarism you are refering to. Those are "animals" and deserve to be treated as such.


Yeah, that woman is going to get her just rewards.... through the justice system.

I did not imply that we are equivalent to countries like Iran; I imply that if we aren't careful, we'll become like them.



FLDXT said:


> *snip*
> 
> Sex offenders, especially on minors, should be rid of there manlihood, and have "PREDATOR" tatooed across their forehead at the least. Know some poor child has to live the rest of their life carrying this burden.


As much as we would love to do that to sex offenders, it would make us no better than Iran or any other country governed by Shariya law. There's a reason why there is the "no cruel or unusual punishments" clause in the constitution.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Soujyu said:


> Yeah, that woman is going to get her just rewards.... through the justice system.
> 
> I did not imply that we are equivalent to countries like Iran; I imply that if we aren't careful, we'll become like them.
> 
> ...


Yeah forget the cruel and unusual and just put them to death! Society has NO need for them. Anyone who can stand there and feed you their ACLU rhetoric "that makes us no better then the criminals...or Iran..." or whatever other garbage, has NEVER had kids. I swear people just like to play the Devil's advocate and try to justify protecting the 'rights' of scum like sex offenders. These people must even be segregated when in prison because even the CRIMINALS feel that they don't deserve to live and make it their goal to kill one while inside. If one of their own were raped, fondled, molested and/or murdered by one of these pukes, these 'rights' champions would be singing a different tune, make NO mistake!


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Soujyu said:


> Well, if the country did a lot of what you just suggested, we would be no better than....
> 
> 
> Iran
> ...


You are Wrong. That is a ludicrous statement of the uninformed. 
If you do some research, the countries you listed were involved in what is known as "Ethnic Cleansing" NOT capital punishment of CRIMINALS who deserve to be dealt "eye for an eye" judgement or in bettering of their justice systems. Zarn has the right idea and is "wishing" for the right thing. Criminals aren't afraid of jail time, many of them live way better "inside" than out on the streets. More strict and swift punishments are most definately what we need. I know from experience, I go to jail every day and get paid for it. I work in Corrections!


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Deere Guy said:


> Alright, Lemmeessplainsomethin' to you. For you to "confuse" the United States, which may exercise the law and execute those found guilty of hanus and inhumane crimes by a jury of their peers, with a country like Iran, which hangs homosexuals and infidels in the streets without trial, is rediculus. As for the rest of the countries on the list, try visiting www.cnn.com You might find some interesting facts about the differences between the grand ol' USA and the countries you try to compare us to. Or did you mean something else?
> 
> And by the way, any "human" who could do the hanus things to an innocent child like Carlie Brusha is not a "human" in my book. Anything the law does to those people is far short of the true barbarism you are refering to. Those are "animals" and deserve to be treated as such.


Amen to that Deere Guy! I have a better site they could go to for fair and unbiased learning about the grand ol' US of A.
www.foxnews.com

The real criminals are those who would give "rights", justification and support to scum who have no feelings or remorse for destroying a child by rape, molestation and/or murder. They are no better than the pukes they support (in the name of 'human rights')! How can you give "human" rights to the INhuman? Did they give "human" rights to those they raped and murdered?? The law is FAR too leinient on these animals! Don't even try to sell us that we should take pity on the sex offenders and pedophiles!


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

FLDXT said:


> Bring back chain gangs and cut out all the comforts of being in prison. .


There is a county sherrif in New Mexico that is doing exactly that. All of his prisoners live in army surplus tents with no TV, heat/AC, or other comforts. They work in chain gangs. Prisioners get 2 meals a day usually blonga sandwiches and fruit that it grown on the prision, no coffe or soda. It's one of the cheapest run prisions in the country.

He has been re-elected several times.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

hunter83 said:


> There is a county sherrif in New Mexico that is doing exactly that. All of his prisoners live in army surplus tents with no TV, heat/AC, or other comforts. They work in chain gangs. Prisioners get 2 meals a day usually blonga sandwiches and fruit that it grown on the prision, no coffe or soda. It's one of the cheapest run prisions in the country.
> 
> He has been re-elected several times.


Actually he is in Arizona, Maricopa County-Sherriff Joe Arpaio. Prison should be 3 meals, hard labor, and education (high school equivalent), no workout facilities to make career criminals stronger either. Criminals have a debt to society, not the other way around. Basic necessities covered-nothing more.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

DXTdaveRN said:


> You are Wrong. That is a ludicrous statement of the uninformed.
> If you do some research, the countries you listed were involved in what is known as "Ethnic Cleansing" NOT capital punishment of CRIMINALS who deserve to be dealt "eye for an eye" judgement or in bettering of their justice systems. Zarn has the right idea and is "wishing" for the right thing. Criminals aren't afraid of jail time, many of them live way better "inside" than out on the streets. More strict and swift punishments are most definately what we need. I know from experience, I go to jail every day and get paid for it. I work in Corrections!


...and I work in research to save lives, not ruin them. I find trying to wrap my brain around your arguments to be rather.... difficult.

Yes, I am aware that in some cases, jail tends to be better than the outside. (I do watch TruTV.) However, the current crop of terrorists are using the "eye for an eye" argument to attack us. Do you really want to stoop down to their level?



DXTdaveRN said:


> Amen to that Deere Guy! I have a better site they could go to for fair and unbiased learning about the grand ol' US of A.
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> The real criminals are those who would give "rights", justification and support to scum who have no feelings or remorse for destroying a child by rape, molestation and/or murder. They are no better than the pukes they support (in the name of 'human rights')! How can you give "human" rights to the INhuman? Did they give "human" rights to those they raped and murdered?? The law is FAR too leinient on these animals! Don't even try to sell us that we should take pity on the sex offenders and pedophiles!


The real criminals are those who would use the "strict and swift punishments" to punish those who they deem disagreeable without due process or any of the other protections provided through our current criminal justice system. I am of the opinion that if you are a sex offender or a pedophile (or whatever "scum" you are), you will have to answer to a much higher authority that is much more severe than what we humans can even conceive.


----------



## Deere Guy (Jan 12, 2009)

DXTdaveRN said:


> Amen to that Deere Guy! I have a better site they could go to for fair and unbiased learning about the grand ol' US of A.
> www.foxnews.com



I completely agree, but for the sake of the seemingly uninformed, I wanted to offer a more agreeable site for them to start on!


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

cptbrain said:


> Actually he is in Arizona, Maricopa County-Sherriff Joe Arpaio. Prison should be 3 meals, hard labor, and education (high school equivalent), no workout facilities to make career criminals stronger either. Criminals have a debt to society, not the other way around. Basic necessities covered-nothing more.


 Isn't that the Sheriff that makes all the prisoners wear pink underwear?

I think I heard an interview with him, he's a riot.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Heck my better half worked as a prison guard in Texas. I can tell you, that those prisoners have it made. You get food, and whatever else you want. If you are in a cell 23 hrs a day then all you get is food and alittle bit of time to be outside. If you are in population then you get just about anything you want. You have a job, you get to roam just about any wheres. I've seen prisoners on tractors going up and down the road. No guard in sight. I tell ya they have it made in prison. I've seen at other prisons guards on horse back having the prisoners out by the road working and cleaning. So I guess all prisons are different. No point in this, just sharing what I've seen and was told.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Soujyu said:


> ...and I work in research to save lives, not ruin them. I find trying to wrap my brain around your arguments to be rather.... difficult.
> 
> Yes, I am aware that in some cases, jail tends to be better than the outside. (I do watch TruTV.) However, the current crop of terrorists are using the "eye for an eye" argument to attack us. Do you really want to stoop down to their level?
> 
> ...



The terrorists know how to use the media to influence public opinion. That's why Hamas launches rockets at Israel from hospitals and schools, if Israel strikes back at them they win. When our guys were in Somalia, the terrorists would have women and children stand around them so our guys couldn't shoot back. They know that our soldiers have rules of engagement and use that against them. If our guys were allowed to fight "eye for eye" with them, the war would be over in no time. It's the bleeding heart liberals at home that make it hard to get anything accomplished on the battlefield.

If criminals here in society are found guilty of horrific crimes, let's help them along to their final judgement, if that's what you believe.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

*This is making me sick*



Soujyu said:


> Yeah, that woman is going to get her just rewards.... through the justice system.
> 
> Ya, let me know how that works for ya when somebody breaks into your house assaults you, steals your property, gets caught and is out in two months. Our justice system has failed time and time again. Criminals know that they will just get a slap on the wrist for 95% of the crimes they commit. they also realize that when they get in prison, they don't have to work, they get fed everyday, and a roof over their head. They also make more contacts so when they get out they can further their criminal careers. With such a high rate of repeat offenders it is fairly obvious to me that our current justice system is a failure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

FLDXT said:


> Ya, let me know how that works for ya when somebody breaks into your house assaults you, steals your property, gets caught and is out in two months. Our justice system has failed time and time again. Criminals know that they will just get a slap on the wrist for 95% of the crimes they commit. they also realize that when they get in prison, they don't have to work, they get fed everyday, and a roof over their head. They also make more contacts so when they get out they can further their criminal careers. With such a high rate of repeat offenders it is fairly obvious to me that our current justice system is a failure.
> 
> The only way to deter these people is tougher and harder sentences, prison is not supposed to be a vacation from their everyday lives. Make those SOB's contribute to society by chain gangs or whatever, just don't let them sit there and work out so the next time they strong arm someone they are so muscular that they don't have to use a gun.
> 
> If you compare a stiffer justice system in our country to the likes of Iran or some other sh#%hole country like that then I will be sick. I don't know where you are from, but I can promise you that if you start implimenting a stiffer sentence (forced labor), or start taking away these moron's rights (like life)then they will think twice before they rob, kill, or assault someone.


Let me know how that works for you when you get arrested, speedily tried, and get the death penalty for a murder you didn't commit. Do you want the criminal justice system now, or the criminal justice system you guys want?


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

If you can't buy a tactical shotgun, why don't you buy a regualr shotgun and then get a Cabelas shooting catelog, or a Natchez catelog and turn it into a tactical shotgun?


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

hoytmonger said:


> Isn't that the Sheriff that makes all the prisoners wear pink underwear?
> 
> I think I heard an interview with him, he's a riot.


That's him and he is a riot.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

So what i get out of this is .......
1) a punk thug wanna be with a illegal gun shooting injuring or killing a innocnet by-stander should be concidered a victim of sosciety and treated with hugs instead of hard time in prison?
2) a rapist should stay out of prison cause inmates don't like em and they should go to therapy?
3)Someone doesn't agree with our way of life wants to see all Americans die horrible deaths should be sent a box of candy and flowers with a card saying "my bad you right we need to work on comunicating better" oh BTW if you happen to find any body parts from your last attack please put them in a box and ship it back to us Thank You have a nice day.
4) All inmates deserve the Ritz style accomidations while serving time while there victims are either burried or go to therapy to cope with there ordeal.

on a 2nd last note the lawsuits filed should stop they lose all rights.A good friend was sent home for 2 weeks due to a female inmate saying he got her pregnant a lie of course but he suffered she didn't.All she was told don't do it again basically.

last Gun broker you will find what you want


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Lil 3rd world countries are harsh compaired to USA.But I bet the kid who graffitied in Singapore(believe thats where it was) and got caned.Bring him back there and try handing him a spraycan bet he doesn't grab it.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

Soujyu said:


> Let me know how that works for you when you get arrested, speedily tried, and get the death penalty for a murder you didn't commit. Do you want the criminal justice system now, or the criminal justice system you guys want?


Actually my state passed a law last year that states that a lawfully armed citizen can shoot and kill someone to protect their lives and property. And I guess you didn't understand my response. The criminal justice system now would give me hell for protecting my property and family. And the death penalty, comm' on, all I have to do is keep appealing and I will live my life out with a roof over my head, three square meals, no taxes, no bills, no nothing, just wake up and let everybody take care of me, I don't even have to worry about health insurance, YOU pay for it. I will take my criminal justice system over the BS we deal with now anyday.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

hunter83 said:


> There is a county sherrif in New Mexico that is doing exactly that. All of his prisoners live in army surplus tents with no TV, heat/AC, or other comforts. They work in chain gangs. Prisioners get 2 meals a day usually blonga sandwiches and fruit that it grown on the prision, no coffe or soda. It's one of the cheapest run prisions in the country.
> 
> He has been re-elected several times.


That's Sheriff Joe Arpaio from Maricopa county Arizona (not New Mexico). He also has his immates who live in the "tent city" wearing only their prison issue PINK boxer shorts and T-shirts (all inmates are issued pink underwear). He also doesn't allow the inmates to have sugar or other condiments. The guy is a genius. He keeps getting re-elected because he's doing it right and there's no one who will oppose him, they all love the guy. And you're right, he runs the most efficient and cost effective prison in the country. More states and counties ought to take notice and follow suit. Especially state prisons!


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Soujyu said:


> Let me know how that works for you when you get arrested, speedily tried, and get the death penalty for a murder you didn't commit. Do you want the criminal justice system now, or the criminal justice system you guys want?


We will let you know! A justice system that "us guys want" would work fine and wouldn't effect us because we're not CRIMINALS. Those who don't break the law have nothing to fear. Apparently YOU DO have something to fear, that's why you would wish to have a WEAK justice system with many loopholes of which you could possibly exploit. But you can keep trying to tell us your "human rights" stories if you want. We love the comedy! Of course there's no comedy for families who have been victimized by criminals who don't give a crap about YOUR human rights. But you can keep living in your secure fantasy world, until you become a victim.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

hoytmonger said:


> The terrorists know how to use the media to influence public opinion. That's why Hamas launches rockets at Israel from hospitals and schools, if Israel strikes back at them they win. When our guys were in Somalia, the terrorists would have women and children stand around them so our guys couldn't shoot back. They know that our soldiers have rules of engagement and use that against them. If our guys were allowed to fight "eye for eye" with them, the war would be over in no time. It's the bleeding heart liberals at home that make it hard to get anything accomplished on the battlefield.
> 
> If criminals here in society are found guilty of horrific crimes, let's help them along to their final judgement, if that's what you believe.


Amen to that brother! The liberal media is a HUGE part of the problem. The ignorant masses are so easily manipulated. It's time people wake up!


----------



## kosh (Jan 28, 2009)

This has got to be one of the most ridiculous threadnjackings I have seen yet.
This cat went from cant find a gun to the U.S. is like iran to barbarians holy **** I dont know where it ended up.

:zip:


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I feel the best solution is never and I mean never have a repeat offender for these horrific crimes. Either do away by lethal injection or for the states that are liberal lock em away to never see daylight again.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Soujyu said:


> ...and I work in research to save lives, not ruin them. I find trying to wrap my brain around your arguments to be rather.... difficult.
> 
> Yes, I am aware that in some cases, jail tends to be better than the outside. (I do watch TruTV.) However, the current crop of terrorists are using the "eye for an eye" argument to attack us. Do you really want to stoop down to their level?
> 
> ...



I don't have to watch TruTV (especially since it doesn't even begin to show you). I see it with my own eyes every night. And don't try and hand us your self-proclaimed superiority because you work in a field of science. I may work in jail but my background is also in science and medicine. So what?
The reason you find reading any arguements but your own difficult, is because you are so deluded. I don't think your deplorable "it was meant to happen to them..." justification of Rape and Murder of children (or adults for that matter) carries much weight outside of your own happy little world inside your mind, nor do I think it offers much comfort to the victims of such heinous crimes, I would daresay it actually MOCKS them! How despicable! :thumbs_do
Feel free to stop digging yourself deeper and deeper and revealing your true self to us. Maybe a good stint in jail would do you some good, but I wouldn't wish somthing like that on you, that would be 'barbaric'.


----------



## fredbear1969 (Oct 21, 2003)

its kinda funny how people can think that killing a thug that kills an innocent person,or rapes,or molests an innocent child should be given the benifit of the doubt.if he is proven guilty whithout a shadow of a doubt he should be lead into a oven from the courtroom.but for those of you that do believe the opposite of this don't worry because socialism is coming our way(heck its already here for the most part)and we are being lead to it by the most inept,backpeddling,ignorant president since j.carter


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> Lil 3rd world countries are harsh compaired to USA.But I bet the kid who graffitied in Singapore(believe thats where it was) and got caned.Bring him back there and try handing him a spraycan bet he doesn't grab it.


Bingo... I remember the news story about that kid. It was in Singapore and the USA chose not to get involved or try to save the kid. From what I remember hearing, he got 6 lashes with a rattan cane! They also said that a rattan cane is even *worse* than the old fashioned cat-o-nine tails! :mg:

Anyway, back on topic... I really fear that we are in for some tough times ahead with Obama and his cronies. If you don't own a particular firearm, you might want to go ahead and buy it now while you can!


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

fredbear1969 said:


> its kinda funny how people can think that killing a thug that kills an innocent person,or rapes,or molests an innocent child should be given the benifit of the doubt.if he is proven guilty whithout a shadow of a doubt he should be lead into a oven from the courtroom.but for those of you that do believe the opposite of this don't worry because socialism is coming our way(heck its already here for the most part)and we are being lead to it by the most inept,backpeddling,ignorant president since j.carter


Your are 100% correct sir! I guess this wasn't quite the wonderful "change" all those blind following Obamaniacs expected. Oh well. Hope it wakes everyone up enough to vote him out in 4 years.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

ButchA said:


> Bingo... I remember the news story about that kid. It was in Singapore and the USA chose not to get involved or try to save the kid. From what I remember hearing, he got 6 lashes with a rattan cane! They also said that a rattan cane is even *worse* than the old fashioned cat-o-nine tails! :mg:
> 
> Anyway, back on topic... I really fear that we are in for some tough times ahead with Obama and his cronies. If you don't own a particular firearm, you might want to go ahead and buy it now while you can!


Naw, Obama said he wouldn't take away our guns or mess with our right to keep and bear arms. So instead, Obama and his cronies will just take away our ammunition in order to make them useless, so if you buy a gun...make sure it's big enough to also make for a good CLUB! Don't forget, the American people do have a voice, but you must use it! Be proactive. Saturate your congressmen and women with emails, letters, phonecalls and whatever else it takes to show your opposition to this kind of garbage legislation. Ultimately vote these idiots out of office come election time and replace them with new blood. Maybe it's time the Libertarians came out with a strong candidate we could get behind, who knows...


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

i own enough weapons 4 of which are chambered for common NATO ammunition. i took up archery recently and especialy traditional style because they cannot disarm me if i know how to use a longbow. to disarm an archer that knows how to use the old ways they would have to cut down every tree in the country...


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

fredbear1969 said:


> its kinda funny how people can think that killing a thug that kills an innocent person,or rapes,or molests an innocent child should be given the benifit of the doubt.if he is proven guilty whithout a shadow of a doubt he should be lead into a oven from the courtroom.but for those of you that do believe the opposite of this don't worry because socialism is coming our way(heck its already here for the most part)and we are being lead to it by the most inept,backpeddling,ignorant president since j.carter





DXTdaveRN said:


> I don't have to watch TruTV (especially since it doesn't even begin to show you). I see it with my own eyes every night. And don't try and hand us your self-proclaimed superiority because you work in a field of science. I may work in jail but my background is also in science and medicine. So what?
> The reason you find reading any arguements but your own difficult, is because you are so deluded. I don't think your deplorable "it was meant to happen to them..." justification of Rape and Murder of children (or adults for that matter) carries much weight outside of your own happy little world inside your mind, nor do I think it offers much comfort to the victims of such heinous crimes, I would daresay it actually MOCKS them! How despicable! :thumbs_do
> Feel free to stop digging yourself deeper and deeper and revealing your true self to us. Maybe a good stint in jail would do you some good, but I wouldn't wish somthing like that on you, that would be 'barbaric'.





DXTdaveRN said:


> Naw, Obama said he wouldn't take away our guns or mess with our right to keep and bear arms. So instead, Obama and his cronies will just take away our ammunition in order to make them useless, so if you buy a gun...make sure it's big enough to also make for a good CLUB! Don't forget, the American people do have a voice, but you must use it! Be proactive. Saturate your congressmen and women with emails, letters, phonecalls and whatever else it takes to show your opposition to this kind of garbage legislation. Ultimately vote these idiots out of office come election time and replace them with new blood. Maybe it's time the Libertarians came out with a strong candidate we could get behind, who knows...


Remember, not only do you guys have a voice, we have one too. Just because you guys have guns does not mean you can lord your superiority over us.

I don't support having people being executed, nor do I support running our court and justice system like a kangaroo court and by mob/vigilante justice. Our system is not perfect, but what you guys are suggesting will just make it much worse. I don't want to have to live in fear that I'll get sentenced to death just because I walked on the wrong side of the road because the local lynch mob decides that I can't walk on that side of the road.

Also, you have to take into account both of what the victim's family and the accused family goes through. Yes, it's hard to find a solution that works for both sides, especially for death penalty cases.

What I'm hearing from the naysayers is mob/vigilante justice. There are obvious reasons (if you're not deluded enough to fall to emotion) why it does not work. I agree that rape and murder are heinous crimes; don't get me wrong on that. However, that does not justify walking up to a rapist/murderer on the street and popping him with a shotgun shell in the stomach. It does justify the rapist/murderer going through our court system, and ultimately to a higher power. I don't know about you, but hell seems to punish people a lot more efficiently than what the most twisted governments can do.



jetthelooter said:


> i own enough weapons 4 of which are chambered for common NATO ammunition. i took up archery recently and especialy traditional style because they cannot disarm me if i know how to use a longbow. to disarm an archer that knows how to use the old ways they would have to cut down every tree in the country...


Hehe.... and I've seen the traditional guys outshoot me, and I shoot a compound! :wink:


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

*Justice???*

I don't see the need for multiple life sentences???

Shouldn't one be enough? Ok, some say you need a parole system to reward good behavior, or the jails would be unruly, fair enough. But I'd rather see added punishment for bad behavior not the other way around. Oh but wait what about using parole to make room, you know to control overcrowding? BS in my system there'd be excess room...Ole smoky'd be hummin:mg:

I personally don't see the need for a sentence past 20 years tops. Longer than that just take thier life. And no parole...ever, don't even ask. The convicted could still appeal but they either get released on new evidence that exhonerates them or they do the time.

Now back to the bad behavior. Bad behavior adds time, get to 20 you get the chair.

And there could be a menu of sorts for the crimes committed. Drug posession a year, drug dealing 5, drug trafficing 10, etc. I don't care about the specifics here just that its fair and reasonable. But once you get to 20...the chair! And special sentencing for repeat offenders, we don't need career criminals or people who just like prison life over freedom.

For good behavior, you get privledges like time on the lot, or outside, or TV basically all the privledges they have now but they got to earn them. And everyone coming in gets 3 months solitary to think about what they did and how they got there to begin with.

After that rehab for thier life. Skills training and entrepreneurship cause nobody wants to hire a felon. Give a guy a skill or a trade and he can make something of his life.

Do the crime, do the time. Noe more life sentences, just take it and be done with it. If rehabilitation can't be resolved in 20 years take thier life.

And with the money saved we could retest every DNA capable case out there. And spend more on rehab.

The system we have now is rediculous! Multiple life sentences is an oxymoron!


----------

